# I need a drivers side door hinge



## m3kgt_99 (Sep 8, 2004)

I know this is the wrong section but nobody is looking in the wtb section for people who want stuff. I also know that you can drill out the hole and put a pin in that is not meant for it, but I don't want to take a chance. I have already looked at the threads but not really any help for me and I don't want to pay the stealership $110 for 2 new hinge assys. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## trace_busta (Feb 2, 2008)

google, ebay, junkyards. those are your best options. if you have a local wrecking yard hit em up first. then go "ebaying", then "teh googelz" might net you a good deal.

the internet is your friend.


----------



## m3kgt_99 (Sep 8, 2004)

I have already done that. Its fine. I am just going to swap the drivers side and passenger side hinges this weekend. Nobody sits in the passenger side anyways and that door's hinges are really good.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

NAPA has...had b/c this was in '03...pins for Nissan Truck that are a bit too long but work without modification for the Sentra. I found them in the "Help" rack. Otherwise, the dealer is your only option. also, the hinges aren't interchangeable, according to the dealer.


----------



## m3kgt_99 (Sep 8, 2004)

Centurion said:


> NAPA has...had b/c this was in '03...pins for Nissan Truck that are a bit too long but work without modification for the Sentra. I found them in the "Help" rack. Otherwise, the dealer is your only option. also, the hinges aren't interchangeable, according to the dealer.


So I would get those pins and secure them with one of those irreversible locks that look like a washer with slots cut out of the middle? Also there are a few threads that say that if you take the bottom from one side and put it on the top of the other and vice versa, then the hinges will work. IDK I am going to try it today after work.


----------



## greenbean699 (Jan 18, 2004)

if i remember correctly, the hinges are the same from on side to the other and you cant replace the pins. i think when i bought them from nissan they were about $20 each.


----------



## m3kgt_99 (Sep 8, 2004)

Centurion said:


> NAPA has...had b/c this was in '03...pins for Nissan Truck that are a bit too long but work without modification for the Sentra. I found them in the "Help" rack. Otherwise, the dealer is your only option. also, the hinges aren't interchangeable, according to the dealer.


I swapped them this weekend and my doors work fine now. And the best news... I did it for free!! Obviously the passenger door sags a little, but I re-adjusted the door to make up for it. Oh man!!  Your STEALERSHIP lied to you. What's new? Thats why I hate them and will have nothing to do with them.


----------



## CADMAN (Jul 13, 2008)

I have a '93 with same hinge problems. How'd you do it? How 'bout a write-up.


----------



## m3kgt_99 (Sep 8, 2004)

CADMAN said:


> I have a '93 with same hinge problems. How'd you do it? How 'bout a write-up.


Not much too it. From the information I have gathered you have 3 options.

1... Replacement with new or used hinges. New it will cost you anywhere between $40-$60 from the Stealership. Used is usually not worth it, but you can go to car-part.com and try to find a steal.

2... Go to Autozone and get HELP! part# 38397 Door hinge repair kit for a Nissan. They wont have it on the shelf, you will have to order it and it will cost you about $14 after taxes. The kit comes with one pin, two bushings, and a c-clip. Be sure to order 2 kits. The pin will be too long but the busings will fit. You will have to remove the hinges and cut the existing pins out with a die-grinder because they are mushroomed on top and bottom and there is no way to slide them out. For added safety you and either drill a hole in the pin and put a cotter pin in it or find one of those round washer looking clips with slots cut out of it and put that on.

3...This one is my personal favorite because it is free and my car has 221,000 miles on it so I don't care. Take the bottom hinge off of the drivers side and swap it with the top hinge of the passenger side. Then take the top hinge off of the drivers side and swap it with the bottom hinge of the passenger side. Do them one at a time so you don't have to take the door completely off. You will probably have to remove the passenger fender to remove a passenger side hinge, but the driver side hinges can be removed without taking off the fender. When you open your door and you have already removed a hinge, make sure you prop it up with something so you don't bend the hinge that is still attached. This method will probably take you a couple hours. And if you cross-thread a hinge bolt, remember that you can get to them from inside the car. You just have to take off a panel and put a nut on the back side and your all fixed. (don't ask how I know this...) LOL


----------

